# URGENT!!! lost poodle



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

DogLost.co.uk - BAILEY's Lost Dog Poster

please could u read link if u live in scotland or have any friends and relations in scotland can u alert them to keep an eye open for this dog. owner is distraught with worry many thanx jane


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

bailey has been found safe and well thanx for all that looked


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Good news :thumbup:


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

i didn't noticed you posted this thread Jane. I'm glad Bailey's been found


----------

